# Shower Drain Leak



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

I noticed a leak under the shower. It seems to be coming from the drain trap, where it screws into the horizontal pipe. Anyone else had this problem? If so, how did you fix it? The access panel is pretty small, and I can't really get 2 hands in there. I tried teflon tape, didn't work. Then a PVC compatible pipe dope. Didn't work. I figured maybe they forgot to put a gasket in the female section, as it seems to leak from that point. I found a rubber gasket at lowes, and did my best to make sure it was in correctly (I can't really see in there very well, had to do it all by feel, and there was no way to check if there is a gasket in there). I tightened it up, and the leak seemed better, but not gone. Opened it back up, reseated the gasket, tightened it back up, and the leak was the worst it's ever been. I don't know what else to do. It is of course 2 months out of warranty, but I'm going to see if the dealer will fix it anyway, as it has clearly been leaking since I got it. The insulation underneath was clearly previously wet. I'm glad I checked on it, and suggest if you've never looked under your shower, you might want to take a look. This can't be the only time this has happened.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

My 2007 31fqbhs leaked from the shower drain for a while. It seemed to be coming from right at where the pipe screws into the drain in the shower pan, if that makes sense. It was right out in the open in front of the front pass-thru door in that model year, so it was easily noticed to be leaking and didn't cause any damage. I did try to tighten it but it didn't seem to move at all. It stopped dripping by the next trip so I didn't worry about it anymore, not that it dripped a whole lot anyway. I guess my hard water at home crusted it up enough to stop the leak.


----------

